# Thanks



## jdub (Sep 3, 2002)

to everyone who offered help with my headlight/grille problems. The install was a lot easier than I thought, and I couldn't have done it successfully without this forum. I'd show it off, but I'm on a Mac, and I can't figure out how to friggin' attach a picture.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

go [IMG*] http://www.your hosting company name . com / picturename.jpg [/IMG*]

take out the stars.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

before you do what liu told ya, go to www.photobucket.com and sign up to host your pics online. it will take awile to figure out everything but now i can take a pic off my camera and onto this forum in 2 min.

1:download pic from camera to folder on your pc
2: upload to host (photobucket)
3: get URL of pic by right clicking on the pic 
4: do what liu told you.


----------



## jdub (Sep 3, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> go [IMG*] http://www.your hosting company name . com / picturename.jpg [/IMG*]
> 
> take out the stars.


And if it's just sitting on my hard drive?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

load it onto the photobucket.. well hell let make this easier.. send the pic to me at [email protected] ill host it for ya and post it up


----------



## jdub (Sep 3, 2002)

Thanks, Liu! It's sent.


----------



## jdub (Sep 3, 2002)

[/IMG] 

Let's see if this works.


----------



## jdub (Sep 3, 2002)

[/IMG] 

Thanks for the tip, Pete.


----------



## matcapir (Feb 20, 2005)

jdub said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> Thanks for the tip, Pete.



Nice ride, looking good. Nice lights!


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

jdub said:


> Thanks for the tip, Pete.


glad i could help.

damn nice looking! im guessing liu hooked you up? he's a good guy, glad he had what you needed. it looks outstanding. there is something about that 100% clear that really sets things off. (any lights things up too! i love my 99 clears)

one suggestion though, you should look into that 3M stuff, its a clear sheild (think a clear film like window tint) and it protectsfrom highway driving, rocks/salt/flying crap. then you wont risk getting chips.


----------



## jdub (Sep 3, 2002)

Liuspeed Tuning. There is NO other.

Now if they only made aftermarket tail lights, I'd be set.


----------



## matcapir (Feb 20, 2005)

jdub said:


> Liuspeed Tuning. There is NO other.
> 
> Now if they only made aftermarket tail lights, I'd be set.


That should be the official motto of the B14 section on NF.com.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

matcapir said:


> That should be the official motto of the B14 section on NF.com.


soon.. someday youll see.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

liu, have you thought about being a sponser? the mods/admins wont yell at you anymore for advertising :thumbup: also do you send stickers out with your orders? im sure many people who dont belong to our forum are looking for b14 lights (and you sell the most tasteful ones out!) and if you had a small URL sticker you could get more business, you sell some hard to get items.

check my post i made an edit.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

just make them all red


----------



## matcapir (Feb 20, 2005)

LIUSPEED said:


> soon.. someday youll see.



LIU your just like my ex-girlfriend. "Hey guess what I've got for you?? I'm not telling, you have to wait and see!!" Your a tease, just a tease my man!!!!!
:fluffy: <------ LIU running away with all the cool stuff so we can't see it!!! 

Just kidding buddy, you ROCK! :cheers:


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

1.6pete said:


> liu, have you thought about being a sponser? the mods/admins wont yell at you anymore for advertising :thumbup: also do you send stickers out with your orders? im sure many people who dont belong to our forum are looking for b14 lights (and you sell the most tasteful ones out!) and if you had a small URL sticker you could get more business, you sell some hard to get items.
> 
> check my post i made an edit.


pete.. someday youll see.... and i only got 3 sets of stickers now.. need to get more.


----------



## matcapir (Feb 20, 2005)

LIUSPEED said:


> pete.. someday youll see.... and i only got 3 sets of stickers now.. need to get more.


 :fluffy: <----- There he goes again.....


----------



## jdub (Sep 3, 2002)

I was thinking of getting some '98s and painting the black part white, but I'm not sure how good that would look. Anyone ever done that?

Pete, thanks for the tip. Any chance you know the name of the product? These are lights I DEFINITELY want to protect from chipping.

Liu, if you had a decal, I would have gladly put it on my ride...


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

i will be awaiting the day :thumbup:

heres another veiw of red'd out tails 

either red them out, or black them out. i am a personal fan of tinted tails.


----------



## matcapir (Feb 20, 2005)

jdub said:


> Liu, if you had a decal, I would have gladly put it on my ride...


LIU, I'm not really a big fan of decals, but I would gladly display yours anywhere on my car that you want (that is if they come shipped with my V1 stealth corners, *praying that LIU gets them back in stock, stupid manufacturer*)


----------



## jenns240 (May 17, 2004)

you could jus be lazy like me and get the gts covers











edit: btw nice lights, they look real good you did a good install


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

liuspeed's sticker









cut to fit headlight protectors, $9 is good insurance








cut to fit tail light black out


----------



## jdub (Sep 3, 2002)

Thanks, Jenns. BTW, where did you get the covers? Not sure how good they'd look on my white car. They look great on yours.


----------



## jdub (Sep 3, 2002)

Sure, Pete....you just HAVE to show off the sticker.  Hey, Liu. Any chance I could get one of those?

Pete, what size did you order the protection sheet? Did you get them for the corners, too, or just the heads? I'll order one today.


----------



## jenns240 (May 17, 2004)

jdub said:


> Thanks, Jenns. BTW, where did you get the covers? Not sure how good they'd look on my white car. They look great on yours.


thanks, i got them from a member off this forum actually at a really really good price. but i have recently seen them on ebay.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

jdub said:


> Sure, Pete....you just HAVE to show off the sticker.  Hey, Liu. Any chance I could get one of those?
> 
> Pete, what size did you order the protection sheet? Did you get them for the corners, too, or just the heads? I'll order one today.


1. not my sticker, it is infact liu's cardomain site :thumbup: 
2. i dont have the clear headlight protector because my lights have the "nipples" and it would be a pain to cut around them

just measure your lights and buy 2 squares big enough for 2, that way if you mess up you have more.


----------



## matcapir (Feb 20, 2005)

1.6pete said:


> 1. i dont have the clear headlight protector because my lights have the "nipples" and it would be a pain to cut around them



Come on pete, you just have to be really careful around the "nipples". Sensitivity is the key!! You can do it man!!! :banana: :banhump:


----------

